# Pipes and hats, a revival



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

i thought some of you here may enjoy this.

as far as pipe smokers go.. im of the younger breed i suppose at the tender age of 28. Im old enough to get away with alot of things, but a pipe is still hard to pull off.

I was gifted a nice hat by my GF a few months back, ive worn it now and again, but didnt give much thought to it.

The other day, i ventured out for a walk with my hat and pipe and noticed that they seemed to have a kind of synergy.
It just looked RIGHT.

People on the street seemed to notice as well. Now, i normally never smoke my pipe outside of my house, as i feel i look sort of silly doing it. But the hat seems to cancel it out. I was actually complimented by several people on my "look"

And that makes me think that people miss gentleman wearing hats. There was a time when a hat was an essential part of a mans warcquone. those days seem to be gone. 
Im determined to bring them back.
Ive ordered 3 nice new hats made by baileys. the "tino" the "Gentry" and the "jamison" a quick google will bring them up.. they are shorter brimmed fedora style hats. The prices are quite modest as well.. aside from the "gentry" which costs more due to the nice lining and fur felt exterior.
When these hats are coupled with a pipe, they compliment each other so perfectly that people dont notice one or the other, they just meld togeather into a perfect ensamble.

Ive always loved that sort of scholarly style, and now i can pull it off.. i thought it would be years before wearing these things looked "natural" for me. But it seems that its a perfect fit.

Now that ive found a style that allows me to smoke my pipes outdoors, need some new "walking around" pipes to go with it. Alot of my collection consists of larger straight pipes. These pipes are hard to clench in the teeth. Not to mention they cost ALOT and i dont feel comfortable bringing them out. So i picked up 2 new bent pipes to bring about town with me

i got a nice new stanwell colonial








and a sporty racing green peterson








both pipes have a nice bend to them, so i can clench whilst walking around town.

Who knows, maybe in a few years hats and pipes will be all the rage again. Probably not... But that just means more hats and pipes for me!

p

-hyp

(oh, and ascots too.. ive been wearing ascots with button down shirts and they look great)


----------



## Phil S (Oct 23, 2007)

I always wear my "older style" hats when I smoke my pipe. I've got several Fedora's and 2 Ivy Caps. They just look right together, it was meant to be.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Great post! One thing that I am looking forward to with regards to getting older is being able to smoke a pipe in public without looking like a wanker. At the very least, I hope to someday look like an _seasoned_ wanker.

My skull is too large for most hats, although I do kinda want a hat like this guy's...p


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I smoke the pipe in the car, but that's about it outside of the house. I believe you just made me realize what was missing in my image of the pipe smoker. Great post and glad you found something that suites you well. May the image bring you great fortune!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you more...men who don't wear hats...what's that all about...I even wear mine in the house! Somebody once said to me, they thought the increase in car driving means there is less need for men to wear hats...tweed caps are my prefared choice.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the fedoras.......but as far as the perception I would have to say that ones self consciousness causes them to perceive themselves in a certain way. The more you smoke in public the more comfortable you will feel with it. I had a similar feeling when I first started smoking in public but that soon passed. Good luck with things and if you're looking for more hats well........here ya go.
http://www.villagehatshop.com/


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a couple ball caps that I wear but I've yet to acquire a serious hat. If I found the right look I'd be all over it. I think the best thing that would go with my cobs are some sort of large straw hat. 

I saw an older couple walking into a hotel the other day and the gentleman was wearing a full length trench coat with matching hat - it looked really sharp and it definately made him stand out. I actually slowed down a bit to admire it.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

I also really like hats and pipes together, but I'm in my dorm and I left my two fedoras at home, and I never really reember to wear the hats. When I do though I really like it, and I personally like the feeling of wearing one of my grandpa's fedora's while smoking one of my dad's old pipes.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Boy am I glad to see that I am not the only person in my 20's that yearns for things to return to the days of old. I have a good friend of mine who has recently started a local paper and feels much the same way that I do about things returning to a simpler way and he also wears a hat. It is a look that can't be pulled off by most but he seems to do it well. 
It adds to the "flair" when we have our Friday afternoon whiskey social at his office located on the courthouse square. We are quite a site all dressed up sitting in the front window sipping Bourbon and smoking cigars. I WAS BORN 50 YEARS TOO LATE!!!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Gotta say that hat thing...makes one look more "distinguished"!

Note: This thread motivated me to change my avatar.What do you think?...


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Does a baseball cap count? About the only style hat I've worn, outside of a uniform, in my nearly fifty years. I can wear a ratty baseball cap and smoke a Randy Wiley just as easily as a cob. I really never cared what others think.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I definitely rock the baseball caps with my pipe. Thought about getting a nice straw havana hat, but figured, the way I dress usually doesn't call for a nice hat anyways.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I am also in my 20's and wouldnt mind things to return to simpler times. I cant pull off the hat thing though.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Got a Bailey "Briar", think Indiana Jones, and an Akubra. The Akubra is more of a western style hat and I wear the heck out of it. As a person who is follicularly challenged, I think hats should come back into style!!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

baseball caps are for sporting events and yard work - when out, a man wears a man's hat


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am always in a hat, but never wear one smoking. It's cause I smoke to and from work where I don't wear a hat. I've been sporting a rather worn orange UT Longhorns cap for years. I almost bought a retro military looking hat, but thought it made me look a bit like a Cuban dictator. 

I've been wanting some sort of felt/plaid hat for years. Now, I've got something to occupy the next few hours. The hunt for the hat.p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Note: This thread motivated me to change my avatar.What do you think?...


you need to shave.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah I have to admit I really like the fedora look. I've been searching the past few weeks for one that looks like the hat that Brad Pitt wears in A River Runs Through It. Found a few that are close but nothing that really jumps out at me. Also, I have a friend who was big into bringing back classiness. He would wear a tweed driving cap and driving gloves when he drove and smoked his pipe. Also this is totally opposite but nuthin' looks more perfect than blue jeans, flannel shirt, cob, and a camoflage hat. Release your inner *******.p
Yeah I know it's random:hn


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

This thread has inspired me to hunt down a hat.
http://www.hartfordyork.com/product/388/bailey-hats
http://www.villagehatshop.com/fedoras.html
Any suggestions on the second link, I have no fashion sense what-so-ever and I would like some help picking out a hat.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Bones said:


> http://www.villagehatshop.com/fedoras.html


It's....it's....a treasure trove of fedoras! Woohoo!

I love hats, really. Not today's hats associated with rap or sports teams, but real hats. When I smoke my pipe and I feel like doing it right, I'll throw on my black pea coat, a black scarf, and a black bowler. I've gotten many compliments from the ladies when wearing that get-up...so naturally I do it far more these days. I also own several fedoras and I'm looking to get a tweed cap like Dub's. All in all...I really love hats and pipes.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Note: This thread motivated me to change my avatar.What do you think?...


Yes, you definitely look more distinguished.


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

umm....ehem...ehem...

this thread is worthless without pics.:ss


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> baseball caps are for sporting events and yard work - when out, a man wears a man's hat


A man's hat? Isn't my baseball cap that says Camp Slayer IRAQ man enough of a hat? Maybe I should wear my baseball cap that says Fallujah IRAQ instead. A man's hat, huh? I'll continue wearing my baseball caps all the while continuing being secure in my "manhood" and "manliness".


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

billhud said:


> A man's hat? Isn't my baseball cap that says Camp Slayer IRAQ man enough of a hat?and ".


Why yes sir it is.

No one can say different.

Shawn


----------



## Fried (Jan 19, 2008)

I like to wear my drivers cap when I go out all the time. I don't smoke in public though as it is mega frowned upon:-(


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

billhud said:


> A man's hat? Isn't my baseball cap that says Camp Slayer IRAQ man enough of a hat? Maybe I should wear my baseball cap that says Fallujah IRAQ instead. A man's hat, huh? I'll continue wearing my baseball caps all the while continuing being secure in my "manhood" and "manliness".


:r Oh, you crazy baseball players


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

That got ugly fast. I have a baseball cap that has a bottle opener on the bill. Makes me feel very manly. Especially when it is enabling me to feel ten feet tall and bulletproof.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

One good thing about being in my mid-40's then I guess... I can smoke a pipe in public and not feel self conscious like some of the younger fellas here. Not that I ever worried too much about what others think, but I know what they're saying. Now with a touch of gray in the hair, etc it fits me more naturally.

By the way I really like this thread and the idea of some of the old style hats - very classy. Ball caps have no class at all per se, they're just hats. A fedora or some of the others has an entire aura about it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> ...tweed caps are my* prefared* choice.


(Dub'am even WRITES with an Irish accent. _Tup o' th marning t'ye, Doob. _ )

I like a pipe with a Harris tweed flat cap and a trench coat (or the lavender fight club coffee-mug bathrobe).


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.villagehatshop.com/bailey_arlo_safari_fedora.html
(In black)

How does this one look?
I think it looks pretty good, but I would like some opinions from people who don't dress like they closed their eyes as they were picking out clothes (me).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Its funny this thread started because just last week I was shopping for a couple of new hats. I was gonna get the Indy style fur felt but villagehatshop couldn't get my credit card run through, so I went with my original choice at this site:
http://www.thefedorastore.com/Clearance-s/202.htm

I wasn't smart enough to look at the discounts first and settled on these two. I hope I like them as my old straw hat

http://www.thefedorastore.com/Bailey-Curtis-Low-Profile-Pinch-Front-Fedora-p/7005.htm

http://www.thefedorastore.com/Indiana-Jones-Officially-Licensed-Wool-Felt-Fedora-p/ij556.htm

This one is for the future:
http://www.thefedorastore.com/Scala-Wool-Felt-Mad-Hatter-Top-Hat-p/wf567.htm

LOL


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Got a Bailey "Briar", think Indiana Jones, and an Akubra. The Akubra is more of a western style hat and I wear the heck out of it. As a person who is follicularly challenged, I think hats should come back into style!!


(I too am an Akubra appreciator. Bought two (the same - one for nice and one for grubby) when I was working in Oz and the dollars were cheaper than wallaby tails. Love the Akubra. A lotta rabbits had to die. I have yet to smoke a pipe while sporting the Akubra; many cigar but no pipe. Yet.)


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Let me clarify - what I meant to say was that a "gentleman wears a gentleman's hat". 

To stay with the theme of proper gentleman's dress and etiquette, boys wear caps - men wear hats.

If your cap referencing Slayer is in regard to service to our country, I doff my hat to your service and will grant you an indulgence. 

Up through the 40's and even 50's, no man would be seen in public with a bare head. There were and are definite rules of etiquette as to when and where it is proper to wear a hat.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Am I the only one who gets a new fedora or derby and immediately rips the feather out of the band? I just can't stand those things.

This is my cap of choice, particularly when smoking a pipe. I've had it since I was 19.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I've a nice straw hat that I sometimes wear when I smoke cigars. Makes me look Cuban. I have one of these for pipes:

http://www.countrygentleman.com/Products.cfm?season=Autumn/Winter

A black Wilton.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

It's funny that this thread came up. I was in the store the other day trying on fedoras and driver's caps. I have been thinking about getting one for a couple of years now for the winter time. That way my hair doesn't stick up when I take off my winter hat's. Unfortunately, I have still yet to find one that suits me. I also have trouble spending $35-$60 on something I'm not sure I feel I can pull off. As others have already said, people sometimes look at you strange if you come in sporting any of the hats already discussed. Hopefully, someday I'll talke the plunge


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I like this hat.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> I like this hat.


That Evan. What will he do next :r

I think the real trick to me pulling off wearing a hat is getting it broken in enough that it looks worn. I look more like one of those guys jumping on a boxcar than I do Cary Grant walking on Park Avenue


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Mmmmm... fedoras! They look so nice on my herfing buds! But in this weather, I'm keeping my ears warm: (probably nsfw) http://www.wapitiwoolies.com/hats.htm On mine there are polar bears playing leap frog. p


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on this one. It's a Goorin Bros. on sale for under $20.

I almost bought this one yesterday but now am thinking the print might be a touch feminine.










I'm having trouble finding a good hat that is not just a solid color.

ah, never mind. if I do an image search in google they are much easier to find.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I got one of those Country Gentleman fedora's last year, definately looks cool (intelligent) with the pipe. I got a Kangol base ball hat without the cheesy plastic adjuster in the back. but the fedora is the cat's ass.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Another spot to look, noggintops.com. They are very nice folks and have some good sale prices.
http://www.noggintops.com/uploaded/home_photos/hat1.jpg
Mr. Moo, I have been thinking of picking up another for my outdoor travels. The $ just ain't what it used to be. :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have a Filson's Tin Cloth Packer Hat that I sometimes wear while smoking a pipe. I don't think it looks terribly good mind you :r

Baseball caps suit me just fine. I mean, how many 25 yr olds you see walking around rocking a fedoras these days?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I don't really do well with hats, got a weird shapped head, lol. I would like to get a smoking jacket though! 

You think you have it hard trying to pull off pipe smoking at 28, you should try it at 19, :r. I'm afraid I'm gunna get stopped by a cop one of these days and get a cavity search.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> I like this hat.





Mad Hatter said:


> That Evan. What will he do next :r


Trust me you bastids, not everyone can pull of the look. And you will certainly never see me with smoke in my eyes either


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Im really glad to see that alot of people feel the same way i do about hats. Now i embrace progress, yet at the same time i love certain things about the past. 

Ive always dressed sort of sloppy.. yet classy/dressed UP at the same time. I cant really describe it.. think 1930s circus/carnival type, or the absent-minded professor look. The hats just seem to fit perfectly with that style.

Infact, i find myself dressing better BECAUSE of the hats. 
Rather than just throwing on some ratty sweatshirt and some jeans and going out. Ill take an extra 10min, and pick out a nice outfit so i can sport my hats and pipes.

personally i dont get super dressed up unless its a very special occasion.
so just a sport coat or blazer, nice T-shirt and some jeans...
sometimes a dress vest instead of the sport coat.
button down shirt, dress slacks, suspenders....
you get the idea. Not to little, not too much.
and of course very sharp looking jackets. the jackets bring it all togeather.

well, i got my 3 new hats in the mail the other day, and i have to say they are just fantastic! baileys makes some nice hats.. Sadly i had to return 2 of them because i had incorrect sizes.
Bailey has prices from quite cheap ~50
to somewhat expensive >100
the differences are in the details...
Out of the 3 i purchased the cheapest and the most expensive were the ones i liked the most.

The bailey Tino was the cheapest at Under 50 dollars. Its made of bailey's "light felt" material. I think this hat is Great... the fit is nice, the brim is easily moldable so you can wear it up, down, half up-half down.. however you like. i got it in a burgandy color, and its nice and dark. I was afriad it would be too flashy and pimp like.. but its not like that at all. If you are a bit careless and mess up the shape of the hat, it pops right back to its proper form. It doesnt feel cheap at all. There is no lining, the sweatband is only cloth, and some stiches are noticable on the band. very minor quibbles. Excellent hat for the money. I see myself wearing this one ALOT, and probably buying some more in different colors!


The bailey Gentry was the most expensive.. but you can see where the $$ goes.. its a nice velour fur felt material... so soft to the touch.. the brim is somewhat moldable. the interior is fully lined, with a very comfortable sweatband. the outer braided band is perfect.. no visable marks or flaws. This one is my special occasion hat 


finally, i got the ronan from baileys.. it cost a bit more than the Tino. too bad it sucked. It was lined, but felt cheap and crummy. the entire hat was extremely stiff, not flexable at all. the inner and outer materials seemed cheap. there was even gluemarks apparent on the outer leather band. plus the hat just didnt look good on me at all...
good thing hats.com has a "hassle-free" 30 day return policy. *and good thing i didnt just rip off the tags when i got it


So i sent back the ronan and asked for an exchange
i will be getting the jamison instead its made from the same lightfelt material as the Tino...



As u can see, i like the shorter brimmed hats.. its an east coast thing i suppose.. the further west you go, the more indiana jones you can get.. and finally you venture into cowboy hat territory..
I do see a bowler hat in my near future =) along with some trilbys and tweed caps....

Oh, and someone was asking advice on what hat to get.... well its hard to say without seeing what you look like. Some people look better with short brimmed hats, some medium brimmed, and some cowboy....
as general advice, i would say stick with dark. rich colors to start with. you dont want to look like a pimp (or maybe you do?)... Blacks are a bit more dressy, browns look good anytime.. 

Personally i can reccomend the Tino by bailey... its cheap enough that it wont break the bank.. it comes in lots of colors, its durable, and you can wear the brim up or down or however. Also the brim size is just inbetween small and medium, so it looks good on a variety of people.

-hyp


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have a Filson's Tin Cloth Packer Hat that I sometimes wear while smoking a pipe. I don't think it looks terribly good mind you :r


I love my packer hat (shelter cloth), its a great rain hat and goes well with my other Filson gear. i've never smoked my pipe with it on though, my smoking hat is much like Dubs and burninators.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Great hats Hyper...we call the short brims a pork-pie hat, very big in the fifties and sixties. I have about 20 hats, but mainly wear tweed caps...but there's loads of styles to choose from:

javascript:popper('flat.htm','no','250','250');javascript:popper('gatsby.htm','no','250','250');

http://www.kevinandhowlin.com/hats.php


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I prefer to wear a hat like this guy :cb

It goes well with boots.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I have always been a big fan of hats. I generally wear an Ivy hat and sometimes switch it up with a cowboy hat. I have always wanted to get a fedora but they dont look that good on me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

accorddude said:


> I have always been a big fan of hats. I generally wear an Ivy hat and sometimes switch it up with a cowboy hat. I have always wanted to get a fedora but they dont look that good on me.


If you can do a cowboy hat, you can pull off the fedora too


----------



## Cowboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you can do a cowboy hat, you can pull off the fedora too


*The Makers of Indy Hats including Indy IV*

http://www.adventurebilt.com/










Pic above _is not _me....


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice hat....WAAAYYYYY out of my price range for a hat though. 100% beaver is tough stuff!

Just to prove that ANYONE can wear a fedora-style hat: me and my Akubra(and my Castello)
View attachment 16454


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Dubin, i do love the look of those tweed caps. I may have to try one out. How long have u lived in amsterdam? A buddy of mine just moved there from denmark.. he a brit tho. He camped with my friends and I at this huge art festival in Nevada... he was in the middle of Walking across the united states. yup.. you heard that right... WALKING across the entire united states.. 
anyhow, now that hes living in amsterdam, i may end up going back there sometime soon. Ive spent a few weeks there and in U-trek.
Very cool city... and i feel very comfortable there. i suppose it reminds me of home (new york city) NYC was a dutch colony afterall..


i was out on a stroll smokin my pipe with my fancy new hats, and i got to thinking about these funny old men i see smoking their pipes and wearing their hats. its not like one day, they just turn "old" and *POOF* they start dressing that way and smoking a pipe.

Its a gradual process, and then i realised.. that one day. (god williing). that funny old man will be me...
Im already half way (or more) through the process... i'll be dottering around the city with my cane, fancy hats, fancy pipes, and sporty blazers...

-hyp


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> *100% beaver is tough stuff!*


It has to be.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I spent the whole day yesterday, with the family, looking for a hat in Destin and Ft. Walton. Made it out to the Santa Rosa Mall just to find three quarters of the shops closed due to a bomb threat earlier that day. At the end of the day I still didn't have a new hat.

It wasn't a complete waste of time. I ended up with a tin of Dunhill Durbar and a bottle of Chimay red. Probably doesn't sound like much, but you can't get either of those in Panama City.

I also had a chance to eat some Whataburger which I haven't had in nearly two years. Those are some of the best fast food burgers. They were even better after having watched Giada on the Food Network that morning. I love food pron.

If I don't get a hot soon I'm going to have to break down and cut my hair. Just when my mullet is starting to take shape and look like crap.


----------



## BirthdayBoy (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a similar situation a while ago... I'm 27 years old, and while I have been smoking a pipe just about everywhere I go for the last year or so, it really did clash with my image pretty heavily. 

The immediate solution was, of course, a hat. I settled on a Greek fisherman's hat, as it was my grandfathers preferred hat, and I had been wearing his cashmere overcoat that I had inherited.

While the hat helped immensely, it didn't quite feel like a complete look. I tried all sorts of other stuff, jewelry, let my hair grow a bit, cut my hair, all sorts of things. In the end I settled on growing myself a fairly large handlebar mustache, and am pretty satisfied with the results.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

BirthdayBoy said:


> I had a similar situation a while ago... I'm 27 years old, and while I have been smoking a pipe just about everywhere I go for the last year or so, it really did clash with my image pretty heavily.
> 
> The immediate solution was, of course, a hat. I settled on a Greek fisherman's hat, as it was my grandfathers preferred hat, and I had been wearing his cashmere overcoat that I had inherited.
> 
> While the hat helped immensely, it didn't quite feel like a complete look. I tried all sorts of other stuff, jewelry, let my hair grow a bit, cut my hair, all sorts of things. In the end I settled on growing myself a fairly large handlebar mustache, and am pretty satisfied with the results.


Yeah, this is gonna have to have a picture here :tu


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I got one of these this fall and really like it:

It is a Tilley winter hat . Stylish, warm and practical.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I am a hat wearer, but its almost always ball caps. As far as the pipe, the only places I smoke them are at my house, on my deck, or at my local b&m, and I haven't even done the latter yet. Planning on it tomorrow though.
Scott


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd love to try the "classic hat" look, but I'm definitely one of those with no sense of fashion.

I wear Kromer railroaders' caps, partly because I'm a train buff, but also because I find they have a good fit. They were designed by a railroad engineer 95 years ago (back when they had to lean out of cabs to see and often lost their caps), and I've never had one blow off. And the winter wool "blizzard" caps are among the warmest hats I've found yet.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm a former scout leader and got their felt "expedition hat" (not the smokey bear one). I was really surprised how it stood up to the elements. We took the troop to Gettysburg and it rained the whole darn weekend. I stayed dry in that thing. Have it now and wear it frequently.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thought I would add my mug. Forgive the pic, I had a bronchi infection so my neck was swelled.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2541730340079014394krskEj

Edit: The hat is kangaroo and was sent from our local aussie, Jason(downunderllg), as a christmas gift. I hardly go places without it. In fact I wore it to the last herf.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm rarely without some sort of ball cap on my head. I don't really fit the distinguished persona so much. I love the look of the hats, but I think "I" would look silly trying to pull it off. I used to always wear either a felt or straw western hat when I lived on a farm, but everyone thought I was a truck driver.  Don't wear the hat too much these days, but the boots on the other hand are an entirely different story.:tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Thought I would add my mug. Forgive the pic, I had a bronchi infection so *my neck was swelled*.
> 
> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2541730340079014394krskEj


Sure you're not still in full rut Zack??

Looks good bro!:tu


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I wear a ball cap all the time. Everyday to be exact. I still think I would look goofy wearing a nice hat.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i need to get a cool hat like all yooz guys.
so far, this is all i rock out on the town.





okay, so i lied.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well today I got the last of the three hats I ordered a couple weeks ago

http://www.hats.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...AEKZe8f.XFg&JumpTo=OfferList&breadCrumbSearch=

I said I was gonna wear them and not just around the house and at the lake like I have in the past. They look nice but "dressy" would be a matter of perception. (In some places.......like here.... a spotless new ball cap is icing on the cake for just about any occasion but prom night). They're only wool for Christsake! Anyway, I've had nothing but smiles and compliments. So, if you can handle people looking at you and you can forget about what's sitting on top of your head, what's the big deal? Fedoras :r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Took a few self portraits whilst sitting on the dock outside of the houseboat during my recent Amsterdam stay.



I believe that is a bit of Dan Tobacco Virginia Slices in my Perkin's Manzanita Bulldog.

A tip of the hat to my fellow chapeau wearers. p


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

aliefj96 said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on this one. It's a Goorin Bros. on sale for under $20.


I was at a hat shop a week ago and saw a couple like this in also gray and yellow. When I put one on, I was told I looked like Inspector Gadget (?) I am still not sure if I liked the hats or not, I almost bought all three colors, until I was told who I reminded people of.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, I couldn't find a good plaid one so I ended up picking up a couple of hats that feel somewhat like courderoy. The one I hunted down all over the panhandle is a dark gray. Here's a pic of the brown one I picked up just cause I didn't want to hunt again if the urge came over me later. My gf said I look like a douchebag in hats. She may be right.










did you notice the ghost face in the smoke?


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I cant comment on what you look like in hats, but that face if f'n wicked


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Never actually SEEN a douchebag, so....
It's all about the attitude!
And that face is freaky.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

aliefj96 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find a good plaid one so I ended up picking up a couple of hats that feel somewhat like courderoy. The one I hunted down all over the panhandle is a dark gray. Here's a pic of the brown one I picked up just cause I didn't want to hunt again if the urge came over me later. My gf said I look like a douchebag in hats. She may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look relaxed, enjoying a good smoke. Who cares what anyone thinks? It's cool really.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

otto said:


> You look relaxed, enjoying a good smoke. Who cares what anyone thinks? It's cool really.


Well thanks. I do care a tiny bit what my gf thinks. Then again she tried on a bridesmaid dress today and I told her it made her look like a hooker. Not a Las Vegas call girl, but more like a Harlem Ho.

I'm a Douche, she's a Ho. We are going to have one hell of a marriage.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a great thread.

I wear hats from time to time. I even have a Biltmore made from beaver hair, but I don't wear it much.

I do, however, wear bow ties quite a bit. :tu


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sir Humpsalot said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> I wear hats from time to time. I even have a Biltmore made from beaver hair, but I don't wear it much.
> 
> I do, however, wear bow ties quite a bit. :tu


I can't pull off a bowtie, mostly because I can't tie them. My father on the other hand is well known for his perfect circle eyeglasses and bowties. He looks like a cross between Orville Reddenbacher and Richard Branson, but mostly like neither. I just like pickin' on the old fart. He has this great picture in his office from a Halloween where everyone in his office came dressed as him with the bowties and glasses.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

hmmm bowties..
ya know, ive never tried pulling one off. 

Ill tell ya what tho, Im really digging Ascots now.. and from what im hearing, they seem to be gaining some popularity.

For now, i just wear the "casual" knot. basically you tie the ascot in a very simple knot, and wear it underneith a collered shirt with the 1st and 2nd button undone.

But im looking around for "false collars" so i can wear the ascots in a dressy fashion. Basically you wear a collerless button down shirt with a vest, and you tie the ascot in a very dressy knot, you hold the ascot in place with a nice fancy stick-pin, then you wear a false collar under the ascot.
The style can look very victorian, or even "cowboy"/outlaw.. (think deadwood) vests were popular in that time, and ascots were still around.. years later they gave way to neckties...

Ive picked up a few collerless shirts to go with my vests, and i really love the look.. again, it calls back to the turn of the century.. steam trains... new industry... a new country.. frontiers.. etc.

All of this goes quite well with the hats, and the pipes... 

-hyp


----------

